# sofa lifestyle cuts sperm - daily mail



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2273566/Watching-TV-long-cuts-male-fertility-half-Study-shows-laziness-leads-drop-sperm-quality.html#axzz2K0kUG83D

/links


----------

